# What's the deal with the Black Ops Pedal company?



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

I ended up with a pair of Black Ops Torq Lite Pedals for free(ish) from some guy at N*

These....









The spindle was bent on them, which I bended back. Just today, I crashed and it is bent again. I think I'll probably try to bend them again (it's more slight this time) but still I'm wondering if anyone knows if or where I can get a replacement spindle assembly.

There is no information at all on the internet about the company...only dealers selling them. Weird.

Thoughts?


----------



## Godfather1138 (Aug 13, 2011)

Can't help you with the on-line assistance, but I am running them and my LBS has stated that they are fully rebuild-able with OEM parts available. I would locate the dealer closest to you and see if they can get you a replacement spindle. 

PM me if you would like the contact info for the guys I've been working with to at least call them for more info on BlackOps.


----------



## alex55 (Jul 29, 2007)

if i'm not mistaken, black-ops is made by origin-8. you may be able to get in touch with them about replacement parts. I have these pedals too and so far, i love them


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

This is J&B importers in house brand. (they distribute parts like QBP/BTI). Alot of shops have accounts with them because they carry so much random/obscure parts. The kinda look like 26 pedals.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

'bended'?


----------



## Godfather1138 (Aug 13, 2011)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> 'bended'?


It's a _custom_ bend


----------



## Bike Doc (Oct 2, 2007)

*Don't you know that the real word is...*



.WestCoastHucker. said:


> 'bended'?


"Bented"

What an ijit!


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> 'bended'?


Yeah, past tense. :thumbsup:


----------



## Godfather1138 (Aug 13, 2011)

Any luck with this yet? I'm just curious in case I find myself doing the same thing in the future. I did talk to my buddy at the LBS and he said he could get any parts you need for them, and get them shipped to you.


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

Godfather1138 said:


> Any luck with this yet? I'm just curious in case I find myself doing the same thing in the future. I did talk to my buddy at the LBS and he said he could get any parts you need for them, and get them shipped to you.


Well, yes and no. I BENT them back to straight and they seem fine again. Hopefully they will continue to hold up. That's good to hear though.... and I'd say they are very nice pedals in terms of platform and grip.


----------



## Godfather1138 (Aug 13, 2011)

I agree on the overall function of them. I ride in DC skate shoes for now and they lock like a deadbolt on them. The large surface area also makes them easy to find good footing in a rush.


----------

